# just read it



## city (Jan 9, 2009)

I just read the top questions to the obama admin. Read the one on legalizing mj. I can't believe there is such a cop out answer. "He does not believe in legal mj". All the other answers are longer than 1 liners. Did I miss theone for mmj? How can we speak up for med use with this guy. The post asked about making it legal and creating business out of it. But not for med use. 
We would have to make it legal to grow to use medically. Other wise if it went legal for med use the flipping Rx would import it,just like our hemp(99%).
Maybe I'm just overly fustrated

I listen to national public radio all the time. Any one know anyone that works there that can do a story on debunking the mith of mj and talk about the truth?


----------



## Hick (Jan 9, 2009)

:rofl:.. imagine THAT!!.. a politician reneging ..............haa haa haaa


----------



## viper1951 (Jan 9, 2009)

If you believe a politician you proablely still believe in the tooth fairy and Santa claus  obama started reneging  on his campaign promises the day of the election ,  and started his re-election campaigin by saying that it was going to take more then 4 years to get this done  and then the promise he made about how no new taxes on anyone under 250,000.00  income   the day of the election it was down to 150,000.00 and droping fast  . the point is  you have been forgotten about already he got what he wanted  so he no longer needs you ,  it's called being (USED ) you can't find an honest politician as once they get in office they get corrupted by the ones that have been there for ever the (big power players )  It's a nice dream to believe that they will do something for us but don't bet on it . It's all about them and what they can get for them selfs you no longer matter it's life the way it is, you can always tell if a politician  is lying.  if his lips are moving   enjoy reallity  sweet dreams


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 9, 2009)

:yeahthat: ... u mean u actually believed all that crap the politicians spew out for their political propeganda? ? ?

LMFAO.....


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys, double check the wording used by obama. He is for the decriminalization of weed, not legalization. These are two very different things. If you thought legalization when Obama said decriminalization, and are now reelling when he says he isn't for legalization, then you are responsible for this incorrect train of thought. 

Also we would not have to legalize it to make it available medically. The legality of our contries drugs goes according to a scheduling put out by the DEA, of which Weed is a schedule 1 drug. Making weed a schedule 4 would make it available for medical use like xanax, oxycontin or any other drug, but it would still be illegal like these other drugs without a prescription. Actually from when I understand of the sceduling, making a move like this under the DEA's scheduling system could bring sharper punishments for those caught with weed without a prescription. Hopefully they amend a few things if they make it available for med use this way (changing the scheduling would be the whole country making weed medical). It would be still just as illegal as morphine without a perscription though. So yea, weed can be readily available for the whole country if they have a doctors note, but still very illegal.


----------



## city (Jan 10, 2009)

so how do we bring this to the forfront? i mean trull bring this forward? we need to get it into the media some how. i personnaly think NPR. they ussually bring out a story and then national tv bring it up a couple of days later. just thinking. it hurts


----------



## Hick (Jan 10, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> so how do we bring this to the forfront? i mean trull bring this forward? we need to get it into the media some how. i personnaly think NPR. they ussually bring out a story and then national tv bring it up a couple of days later. just thinking. it hurts



We find a forum with an activist based agenda. NORML or the MPP project are both good starts IMO. 
"WE"..MP is a site for educating and helping folks grow/provide for themselves,...not an activists forum..


----------



## city (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I know we are not an activistic site. But we as indaviduals need to know what to do,where to go and so forth. So pretty much the how too's.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 10, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> I listen to national public radio all the time. Any one know anyone that works there that can do a story on debunking the mith of mj and talk about the truth?


 
NPR would never work. We need National Telivised brodcasting to bring this agenda to the People.

Kinda like what is happening this month.

On Friday, January 16, the venerable NBC news show *Dateline* has scheduled an hour-long profile of the tragic death of Florida college student Rachel Hoffman. Ms. Hoffman was arrested with cannabis and unfortunately trusted local police to become an undercover informant, which ultimately led to her murder. Her shocking death has forced Florida law enforcement to re-examine the use of confidential informants in drug cases and raised the question publicly about decriminalizing cannabis for adult use.


_ABC 20/20_ correspondent John Stossels investigative unit is going to cast its usually critical eye at government overreach and wasteful spending, this time specifically towards the noted case of medical cannabis provider Charles Lynch. By all media accounts and advanced in his legal defense, Mr. Lynch was operating a Main Street medical cannabis dispensary in Santa Barbara, California in compliance with local and state medical cannabis laws. However, the federal government continues to selectively arrest and prosecute medical cannabis providers under federal laws. Mr. Lynchs appeal for a new trial has been rejected and he now potentially faces a mandatory five-year sentence at an upcoming sentencing hearing. Depending on the editing process, the story will likely broadcast either Friday the 9th or 16th @ 10PM (eastern).

Business network CNBC has produced an one-hour special called _Marijuana, Inc._ to premiere at 9 pm (eastern), January 21. Fascinated by the multi-billion untaxed, unregulated cannabis business in the United States, notably on the west coast, producers fanned out to interview cultivators, medical cannabis dispensary owners, middle-class cannabis consumers and of course law enforcement


Stay tuned, times are changing..................


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't want to make this a post about politics. In USA, the way the game is played is with lobbyists. Huge slush fund with lots of political favors. If I were Bill Gates, and I was determined. It would get done in 5 years or so and 100's of millions of dollars, and owing political favors to some of the most undesirable people in this country.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 10, 2009)

yes..I'm with ya city.. and others..  again.. like hick said.. its not forum to discuss the matters....  but..  is this coffee table, I hope so.. lol

anyway..  if all these don't work..  again.. we know george washington's wife did sew the first flag with hemp/cannabis fabrics...  
maybe new civil war or in usa war might give good attention?   its like government has been ignored us for YEARS    ya'll know  usa prisons need more rooms by release inmates who grew pots?   look at my hands  I'm emptied hand.. ??


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 10, 2009)

personally, i think either way, obama or mccaine, potheads were SCR***D. 

I dont know about anyone else in here, but legalization would be a bad thing in my opinion. You really think we would have such a wonderful forum for a legalized plant?

hahahaha I dont see one about pine tree's! im not saying there isnt forum's for other plants, but it wouldn't be like it is today. And maybe its just me, but i like having something thats completely personal. No ones knows about it and its a place i can retreat to. again, not that you cant do it with other plant... But these ones! These ones are BEAUTIFUL!!!! like smokinmoms!


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 10, 2009)

OHHHHH!!! and cant forget about hempgoddess too!


----------



## 84VW (Jan 10, 2009)

i was surprised, the other day  went on his site for us to ask him questions and other can vote on them whether they think it is important

out of the first 100 questions there has to be about 10 aimed towards cannabis and the legalization things like that

everyone should register and vote on them


----------



## city (Jan 11, 2009)

At one point this was in the coffe table where we are suppse to be able to talk about most anything. But some one moved it to mj news. I'm not trying to insight a riot or make us a political site. Just wanted to know if anyone had any ideas how to help.
Hick love the new pic. I take it you got a new pair of velcro gloves. If you point her towards a cliff she will push back on ya 
Hahahahaha


----------



## LowRider (Jan 11, 2009)

Well if they would just allow hemp, it could jump start the industry let alone the economy.  also with legalization it would be better cause then that way your still not relying on a drug dealer.  also you could grow your own if you wanted.  cause lets face it, not everyone would grow there own, reason i know this is because the collectives/dispensaries or whatever you want to call them are making money by selling it.


----------



## city (Jan 12, 2009)

That may be tru. By the time it went into the soil.processed and technology was brought to the states to proccess it. We may be out of our economy slump and the industry could boom..

California found that with the legalization for med that drug trafficing move to other states where it was more profitable.

I think its arizona or new mexico is looking at legalizing for the most part to decrease the drug flow into there states. I just remember hearing the quote that this would make it texas's problem.lol


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 12, 2009)

Personnaly, I don't understand why folks would want MJ to stay Illegal.
As far as "MJ forums being obsolete", that is the opposit of what would happen. MJ forums would BLOW UP and new members would join everyday.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 12, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Personnaly, I don't understand why folks would want MJ to stay Illegal.
> .


 
For the money.....  You take the money out of the illegal trade and a whole slew of problems go away..... But then you agencies like the DEA and all the way down to your local LEO's being forced into concentrating on the Crack, Heroin, Cocaine, Meth etc etc trade that poses more increased dangers for them pesonally... than they see against the benign MJ growers.... 

/rant off....  I about went nuts there... but you see where I was headed.


----------

